# Omega Cal 1310 Mariner



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Been after one of these for a while, the Seamaster ' Mariner '

Solid SS case with unique bracelet, Cal 1310, this was the most expensive SS Megaquartz watch Omega did, only a few quid away from the Chronoquartz ' Albatross '.

Not sure why Omega dropped the ' Mega ' part as they decided to nail 3 of these watches to the masts of some Artic exploration vessel...seems pretty ' Mega ' too me.

Anyway not sure if this is one of the actual models







, but its a interesting peice, great shapes and profiles, just needs to have a gentle refinish and the plaque on the case replaced...




























All this talk of the Sea has made me hungry, off to stick a couple of fishfingers in the oven!!!

Keith


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like that Keith









BTW what size is the case etc?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW what size is the case etc?


Approx 40mm x 40mm and about 13mm high, apologies for the approximate dimensions as my electronic caliper is bust ( well its been bust for about 9mths and i haven't got around to buying another yet.

I seem to have inadvertantly collected a fair few Megaquartz's recently, must be my subconscious telling me to buy now before the prices get too high









Regards Keith


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW what size is the case etc?
> ...


Good size









As I mentioned before I`m trying to resist Megaquartz, F300 & other, especially 1970s battery powered watches, but it`s not easy, they are very tempting :tongue1:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Good size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you must buy one, you know you want too!!!!

Look into my eyes, you are feeling sleepy..now go and get a electronic watch
















Plenty of help on here if you decide to take the plunge, to ensure you don't buy a lemon, and i can tell you i bought plenty when i first started!

What with all the watch nicknames about, i may christened one of my early purchases the Omega ' Lemon' ..think it will catch on?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> What with all the watch nicknames about, i may christened one of my early purchases the Omega ' Lemon' ..think it will catch on?


Here's my lemon Citron watch

These Omegas are really growing on me. Love that case


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Good size
> ...


I already did











Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s










Plus a Bulova hummer, a couple of `Electrics` (Hamilton & Services) & an early 80s cal. 1337 powered Seamaster 120m Calypso 1, there are bound to be more in future


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watch Keith. Another great find.









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhh brilliant.... Ive been meaning to do a write up for these for DeskDivers.... best you all buy now before I put fingers to keyboard I guess..























I had one of these... ages ago. Before I bought it I couldnt understand why they went for so much money compared to the other early quartz models.... until it arrived... what a great watch! Its a good size, dramatic case and what a movt... superb. It came along pre Omegamania and I just assumed it was another good value omega early quartz... i was wrong... The whole strapping to a mast thing only recently came to light for me, just after Id sold it to Hans (not sure if he uses this forum much, but he has a few of these in his superb Omega collection). And reading up on it meant I wanted one again, so I bought another one toute suite. It will be here soon I hope. Not all of Omegas watches were built for a reason and tell a story, and this one and the Jacques Mayol 120m seem to have been forgotten, get em now beofre people remember I guess...

I love these, Omega went very dramatic with this model and the case isnt like anything you will find anywhere else. The bracelet is one of the last good bracelets Omega made before the digital age and the case is 20mm so you can use all manner of straps as well... There is a also a solid gold bezel version and a Mariner II, that model is one that I sold on last year as i didnbt have a clue about its name or its history as well... Im such a dunce...
















Enjoy it Keith! Its a cracker mate!!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Keith, I keep looking at those on fleabay and then get distracted by other watches. One day I'll get my mitts on one, hopefully before Jon spills the beans 







.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Are you around on Friday?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Gary, I'll hold off until you get one... Mine still isnt here... fingers crossed it will be tomorrow....


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

That is bloody cool!Omega has a superb history of nautical-related Timepieces,congrats Mate!

Ibra


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers mate, good to see you posting here again!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Keith that is bloody gorgeous... I want one









Looks like I better get on to the bay quick


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont worry the next Deskdivers article is a while away... were only just about to launch the one mentioned below (and weve been writing that for about a year!)


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice watch, that would have been the "Mariner I" then, probably Mariner when it first came out. Then came the Mariner II in a Omega Marine Chronometer looking case and with the 1320 movement (no seconds hand) and then...the Mariner III, similar case as the Mariner I, but smaller and with a 1320 too? Anyone know for sure?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with you on Mariner I and II but not sure youre right that the ladies 1320 version is the III, but Im not an expert...


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Great watch and a keeper. Would love one. :thumbsup:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

JonW said:


> Im with you on Mariner I and II but not sure youre right that the ladies 1320 version is the III, but Im not an expert...


Certainly more in the know than I am ;-) Thanks for clarifying that the small Mariner I is in fact a ladies model. Upon further research it would seem the case number is 396.0842/196.0056 and the dimensions are either 35x31mm or 34x34mm based on who you believe, since it's square 34x34 makes more sense !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I can check the case number when Im next in the bank, I have both a mans and ladies version of the Mariner I model, but will say that its a cute watch with a great movt, mine keeps great time etc.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

That would be great as the Omega Vintage site doesn't seem to know about the Ladies version, shhh. So you kept a couple of these NOS watches ? Any plans on parting with them ? ;-)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine arent NOS, but they are nice, I love the old quartz Omegas 

I'll part with most things eventually it seems, its a waiting game ive been told LOL


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah ok, I thought I'd seen posts were you said you'd found several Mariner II, must be getting confused...right we were discussing the Mariner I here, time to rest ;-)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, I have found a few Mariner IIs NOS, and I bought one and then sold it on, its been on here a few times as it finds new owners. I had some good luck round that time and found a new NOS omega quartz, but those days are gone


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL, I have found a few Mariner IIs NOS, and I bought one and then sold it on, its been on here a few times as it finds new owners. I had some good luck round that time and found a new NOS omega quartz, but those days are gone


Not all gone, Jon - that Mariner of Keith's is a beauty, and Omegas have sure rebounded on price in 2009/2010 - but there are some absolute crackerjack electrics on the market even now, at what I will call "reasonable" prices.

Have a nice Elgin incoming from the UK, should be here in a few days. Will share pics when it arrives and it migrates to an Omega mesh bracelet!

Cheers all !!

IanM


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

IanM said:


> Have a nice Elgin incoming from the UK


What sort of Elgin? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ian, glad you found some corkers


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Here comes another "mariner" !

Was digging around on http://62.73.172.167/cu_vintage/main.php and found yet another similar design :










ST 396.0841, versus the ST 396.0838 of the "baby MC" above...possibly a women's model ?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

JonW said:


> Im with you on Mariner I and II but not sure youre right that the ladies 1320 version is the III, but Im not an expert...


I finally went ahead and put a page together on the Mariner "Saga" -> http://www.bestofwatch.com/?p=73 - comments welcome !


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I never knew that they had a ladies version. Seriously though...it doesn't look very feminine. I would never let the women in my life wear one of those...


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

hehe ;-) Well it's just a guess based on its size ! It seems there might have been three sizes in all 39/35/31mm the last two with the 1320 and the first one with the 1310.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt see this post until now... Good effort, but a few things.... There is another ladies version and also you may want some more pics of what youre calling the Mariner IIb, which is also a gents watch not a ladies as stated. I have pics on here of both those if you want to use them PM or email me.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it was posted today so you're not really late ;-)

Thanks for pitching in, IIb at 36x30mm seems a bit smallish for a Mens, especially in the 70s ? ;-)

Someone on TZ was saying that there were three sizes of the Mariner I, is that the other ladies version you are referring to ?

Anyway would be happy to add your pics. Can't send PMs here unfortunately, will do that via TZ then.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh ok...

Well Unisex maybe, but defo not womens. In the 70s men still wore small watches as only divers and chronos were huge.

no a different ladies. Pics now sent.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

nice watch buddy


----------

